# [Sammelthread] Final Fantasy



## Jan565 (14. Dezember 2009)

Dann möchte ich es mal erneut Probieren einen Sammelthread zu diesem erstklassigen Game zu machen !

Was findet ihr am Besten an der Spielereihe? 

Was ist euer Favoriet? 

Welche würdet ihr gerne haben?

Schreibt was euch dazu einfällt. Wenn ihr andere dinge noch loswerden wollt über diese Spiele schreibt es hier hinein.






Es sind neue Infos durch gekommen über die kommenden Teile.


Final Fantasy Agito 13 war und ist für PSP, allerdings ändert sich der name in Type-0

Was denkt ihr darüber und werdet ihr euch das Spiel kaufen? 

Trailer und Links folgen in kürze!

Für mich ist es keine Frage, denn ich bin ein Fan von der Serie!




Final Fantasy Versus 13 wird voraussichtlich nicht mehr 2011 erscheinden für die PS3.

Was haltet ihr von der Entwicklung und was haltet ihr allgemein von dem Spiel selbst?

Meiner Meinung nach, sollten die sich schon mehr Zeit nehmen, es aber dafür auch wirklich gut machen. Es nützt keinem etwas ein halb fertiges Spiel. 


Schreibt einfach eure Gedanken dazu!


----------



## Jan565 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Dann fange ich auch gleich mal an:

Am besten finde ich an der Spielereihe die abwechslungsreiche Story, kein Teil ist wie der andere und es macht immer wieder Spaß neu anzufangen, da man es immer anders durch zocken kann. 

Mein Lieblingsteil ist FF7 und 8 auf grund der Story und dem geschehen im Spiel selber.

Ich selber habe Teil 1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,Crisis Core,Mystic Quest,Adventure.

Am Lieben haben würde ich 3(den Originalen von 89)10-2,Dirge of Cerberus, Legend1-3, Kingdom Heaths 1-3 und Teil 1-6 für den SNES oder FAMICOM. 

FF13, leider kommt es in 3 auführungen raus, die ich mir aber alle holen werde! Und Teil 14 wird hoffentlich besser als Teil 11. Da es ein Reihnes Online game sein wird.


----------



## Aks-ty (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Mein absoluter favorit ist FF8 aufgrund der abnormal genialen Story!
7 war auch nicht schlecht
9 hätten sie sich sparen können
10 war wiederum ganz ok
10-II war auch nicht so prall aber gut spielbar.
Ich denke aber das die kommendenden Teile gut werden aber mittlerweile sind meine erwartungen wohl auch zu hoch.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Mein absoluter Lieblingsteil der Serie ist 7, ich fand nach 7 war es nie wieder so geil.Wo ich die Teckdemo von der Playstation 3 gesehen hab dachte das wirde nen Remake  dem war aber nicht so und ich hab mich tierisch aufgeregt.8 Hab ich ncht gespielt war nicht mein ding 9 war in Ordnung und 10 war auch sehr gut dafür fand ich aber 10\2 sehr schlecht.Crisis Core hab ich leider nie gespielt aber die Nintendo Teile zb.Den Film Advent Children hab ich auch gesehen und fand den geil besonder die Kampfszenen zwischen Cloud und Sephiroth da kamen errinerungen hoch....


----------



## erazzer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Ich kenne leider nur Teil 8


----------



## Olaf Oktober (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Zufällig hab ich mich im Zusammenhang mit FF vor kurzem gefragt, welche Japan RPG's es so für den PC gibt und stolperte dabei über "The last Remnant"...

Ich kann mich auch noch an meine FFVII Spielzeit erinnern - war damals mein erstes Spiel für die Playstation. Mystic Quest kenne ich nur vom Gameboy (was hat das eigentlich mit FF zu tun???). Als damaliger Abo-Leser der guten altehrwürdigen VIDEOGAMES (R.I.P.) hab ich damals vor allem die Tests zu den Importen der Japan-RPGs sehr gemocht.

Meine Frage ist jetzt auch - gibt es eigentlich für die PC-Spieler auch sowas wie japanische Importspiele für RPGs, die es eher selten bis Europa schaffen oder geschafft haben oder ist das eher im Konsolenbereich (so gewesen)???


----------



## Ceyone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Japano RGPs im Stil von Final Fantasy gibt es nur auf Konsolen,
kenne nur wenige PC Japano RPGs Breath of Fire fällt mir grad nur ein.
Leider kommen so auch schon immer weniger Titel von dem Genre raus :X.


----------



## der Türke (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

gehört eig 
Last Remnat dazu? oder Grandia 2? (PC)


----------



## Devil Dante (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Kennt jemand von euch nen guten Händler bei dem man FF13 JPN bestellen kann? kommt ja morgen raus.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

FF13 kann man auf Ebay erstehen für 70-140€. Es läuft ja auch auf der Europäischen version der PS3. ICh werde es mir aber erst holen wenn es hier auf dem Markt ist. 

@ Olaf Oktober... Ja Mystik Quest gibt es für den Game Boy und auch den SNES. Nur in Deutschland oder besser sagt in Europa wurde der Beiname Final Fantasy weg gelassen. In den USA und in Japan heißen die titel Final Fantasy Mystik Quest.


----------



## der Türke (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Ich bin sehr dafür das Squa Enix mehr sachen für den PC rausbrigen sollte! 
Die spiele sind Hammer geil und das Beste ist sie sind länger als die Meisten Rollen Spiele die ich kenne.


----------



## Spikos (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Selbst hab ich nur FF6 für die PS1 (wobei meine PS1 schon seit Ewigkeiten im Schrank verstaubt und sich weigert, irgendeine CD zu lesen), allerdings früher beim besten Kumpel immer FF7 gespielt, den Rest kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, da wie gesagt die PS1 kaputt war und ich nie eine PS2 hatte. FF7 ist mir immer im Gedächtnis geblieben, ich habs mir nochmal fürn PC besorgt, habe aber nie weit gespielt... Ohne Pad und ohne Zeit, die ich als Kind hatte, wird das heutzutage nichtsmehr.


----------



## Jan565 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Neue Infos zu den beiden anderen Teilen der Fabula Nova Crystallis Final Fantasy Reihe! Links und Trailer werden noch eingefügt!


----------



## Knochenbrecherjoe (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [sammelthread] Final Fantasy*

Also ich fand 8 am geilsten. Es war einfach nur genial die story einfach alles. Naja eigentlich sind 7,8,9,10 alle geil. Nur leider haben sie ganz ganz stark nach gelassen das kampfsystem ist zurzeit so richtig ********, für mich war es immer ein grund die spiele zu spielen wegen dem kampfsystem das hat einfach laune gemacht das war für mich FF. Aber die neuen systeme sind alle ******** das macht null spaß manchmal sind die alten sachen noch die besten, hab mir deswegen 10-2, 12, & 13 nicht gekauft schade eigentlich die story soll nämlich gut sein. Ich hoffe das die mit 15 das alte kampfsystem wieder einführen, sonst werd ich es mir wieder nicht kaufen. Dafür müssen die verkaufszahlen aber stark einbrechen und naja ich bin auch ff fan aber viele werden es trozdem kaufen statt dagegen anzugehen und zu zeigen ich will das kapfsystem nicht und werd solange keins kaufen bis ihr wieder das alte nehmt. den langsam vermisse ich auch ff und will schon anfangen ff 9 zu spielen hab noch alles davon.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (14. Juli 2011)

ich selbst bin stolzer besitzer der teile 7 - 10 ...

*FF 7:* mein absoluter lieblingsteil, seit ich 14 bin. ich habe das game mindestens 6 mal durchgespielt & immer wieder spaß daran gehabt. mein letzter spielstand platzt aus allen substanz-nähten, denn ich war sehr lange im krater und der versunkenen gelnika unterwegs. darüber hinaus habe ich den stall voller goldener chocobos.  

*FF 8: *anfangs konnte ich mich mit dem draw-system & den charakteren überhaupt nicht anfreunden. jedoch habe ich schnell gemerkt, dass man (ähnlich zum 7) durch die zauber-kopplungen extrem flexibel sein kann. zudem ist die story extrem gut durchdacht & spannend umgesetzt. nur die episoden um Laguna finde ich etwas ätzend.

*FF 9: *auch ein teil, der mich extrem gefesselt hat. klar, der comic-style ist ein rückschritt im vgl. zum 8 teil. dennoch fand ich die story recht witzig - besonders die unterschiedlichen charaktere (quina, die schweißgurkenverkäuferin, der dicke hippo, mogmeier usw.). zudem war das ability system wieder etwas völlig anderes, wenn auch in meinen augen negativ anders - statt flexibilität musste man sich an den jeweiligen boss anpassen, d.h. die für ihn passenden abilitys anlegen. die charakterentwicklung war zu starr & das spiel dadurch auch etwas zu leicht.
*EDIT: *der soundtrack ist episch! 

*FF X:* hm, ich glaube ich habe mehr blitzball als alles andere gespielt. klar, story & grafik sind bombastisch. dennoch spricht mich teil10 am wenigsten an. mit dem sphärobrett habe ich mich bis heute noch nicht angefreundet - vielleicht bin ich auch zu dumm dafür. 
auch der hit-expander (man zieht mehr als 9999HP ab) sowie das gesammel bis dorthin haben mich tierisch genervt. man hätte lieber bei den üblichen 9999HP bleiben sollen, alles andere führt ins unermessliche.


----------



## Taurin (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch einige Teile von 1 - 10  und 13 auf xbox

Teil 7: Klar an 1 Stelle, Abwechslungsreich, geile Story, einfach Bombig
Teil 8: Für die damalige Zeit einfach super Grafik für die psone
Teil 9: Teils zu leicht aber trotzdem gewohnt gute Story und macht Laune.

zu Teil 13: Herb enttäuscht ich habe jetzt gar nicht mal auf CD 2 gespielt weil mich das ganze Spiel einfach langweilt. Mann läuft nur einem Pfad entlang und das aufleveln mit dem Brett regt mich auf, die Geschichte interessiert mich ja mal überhaupt nicht genau wie die ganze Welt.... einfach nicht mein Geschmack, Teil 10 habe ich auch nie spielen wollen. Es gibt Spiele die lege ich ein spiele paar Stunden und hau sie wieder raus.


für alle mit Xbox 360

Holt euch Lost Odyssey ist n gutes Rpg auf Final Fantasy art, müsste auch sogar von jemand sein der an FF mitgewirkt hat..


----------

